# a few more fish



## ga-atm (Dec 11, 2007)

this is me and some friends from earlier in the year. thought ya'll  might ejoy the picture.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 11, 2007)

nice un's ...

get the grill out ....


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you fish out of Savannah?


----------



## ga-atm (Dec 12, 2007)

Shellmans Bluff.  about 30 minute from Sav.


----------



## moorefish5 (Dec 14, 2007)

*nice fish*

Going to Suwannee to the flats after Christmas this year, maybe I'll have some pics to post from that.  Here are a few we caught at the first of November in Suwannee.  

Which one is you in the picture?


----------

